# My review as promised: The ArcherRange Rangefinder



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Back in the spring of 2008, Mr. Billy Bird, a.k.a WC Wade of Hernando, MS sent me one of his newly patented hunting products to review. That product was the Archer Range Rangefinder. Now that I have had the opportunity to test it, I thought I would share with everyone my personal review.

Product Description: 
The Archer Range Rangefinder is very compact in design and can easily be carried in a shirt pocket. It is made of tough plastic material, weighs mere ounces, and comes standard in OD green. The Archer Range does not require batteries and it has no electrical components. It works off of a pendulum system to determine the true horizontal distance from the hunter to the target he or she has chosen up to a distance of 50 yds and from a height of up to 33’. Seasoned archers have long known that there is a variance between actual distance and true horizontal distance to targets shot from elevated positions. This is due to the effect gravity has on a projectile while in flight. Without knowing this true horizontal distance, most shots end up impacting higher than intended. The Archer Range compensates for this variance and lets you know the true distance to shoot. This kind of information is priceless when that buck of a lifetime offers you that long awaited opportunity.

The Archer Range is equipped with a 33’ fiberglass tape measure which doubles as a bow pull rope. All the user needs to do is attach the tape to his bow using the loop attachment provided and then clip the Archer Range to his or her belt using the belt clip feature. Then simply climb up into the tree stand, remove the Archer Range from your belt and take a measurement reading from the ground to chest level using the tape measure. After securing yourself and gear safely in the stand, (be sure to always use a safety belt) you are now ready to start ranging. At this point the hunter will utilize the pistol type sights on the top of the rangefinder, aim it at a specific target such as the base of a tree on a deer trail, or the animal itself and then push the button on the side to activate the pendulum. After pushing the button, release it and view the side window of the Archer Range. Now find the number at the right that corresponds with the height measurement you took earlier. Then move to the left following the line from that height measurement number which depicts distance in yardage until the metal indicator of the pendulum intersects that line. Once you get there you will have the true horizontal distance to your chosen target. Using this product is so simple my 7-year-old daughter was using it in no time off of our deck.

The Tests:

My tests were conducted from a 20’ lock on stand that was above relatively flat ground on one side and a slight down hill decline on the other. I set up various targets around the stand location to include a 3D deer, bag targets and block style targets. My first critique was on the tape measure/pull rope. This feature is retractable with a reel and spools up nicely in the body of the Archer Range. The numbers on the tape are in bold print and can be easily read by even those guys that may be a bit farsighted. The loop at the end of the tape is constructed of strong nylon material stitched into the fiberglass tape and was large enough to loop over even the largest of bow cams. The heavy fiberglass material of the tape gave me no worries concerning its strength to haul up my bow. At this time I used the provided belt clip feature built in the unit and placed it on my belt. I then climbed up into the stand, got secured, took a measurement from the tape measure, and hauled up my bow. It was then time to do some ranging. By holding the Archer Range pistol style in my two hands I aimed at the 3D deer target, pushed the activation button and then released it. I then viewed the data provide on the side of the Archer Range. I must take a step back at this point and indicate that the targets I set for this test were all at yardages I had not ranged from the ground or the tree with any other device, so I was dedicating myself to be completely dependant on the Archer Range. In addition, I refused to allow myself to shoot any other yardage that what was provided. 

On the first target I got a reading of just a touch past the 25 yd marking. I then drew the bow, settled in and allowed my 23 yd pin to rest about 2” above the top of the ASA 12 ring on the deer target. I then executed the release and found that the shaft impacted safely inside the 12 ring. I was impressed but then again maybe I got lucky. Well after ranging and shooting the rest of the targets at distanced from 10 to 35 yds and staying in tight proximity of the ½ inch orange dot stickers I had placed on the targets as aiming points, I was soon convinced that nobody gets that lucky. The Archery Range delivers what Mr. Byrd says it would deliver, accurate true horizontal range measurements. However, I will have to provide this bit of criticism, the markings on the range grid are only marked in 5 to 10 yd increments. Due to that fact, in between yardage determination required a bit of estimation. Given this, I still had no problem keeping my arrows where they needed to be in regards to vertical impact.

Now that I was convinced that the Archer Range would perform range finding, I decided to test its durability, something that Mr. Byrd said it possessed. So I reeled off all 33’ of tape, hung the bow loop on a limb and pitched the Archer Range out of the stand. As it fell to the ground and landed with a thud, I couldn’t help but think, would Billy send me another if I broke this one in the test? My concern turned out to be unwarranted. After pulling it back up and testing it, I found it to perform fine and provide the same yardage information as it did before the drop.

Over All Impression:
At a price of under $50.00 retail, the Archer Range is a solid tool for any bow hunter but should appeal nicely to the hunter on a budget. It may not be as highly advertised as the popular laser models, however for common bow hunting ranges it performs equally as well. I can tell you that as a serious bow hunter, the Archer Range will be in my pack this season instead of an electronic model, which will allow me to spend the money saved on other needed equipment. 

In closing, I would like to thank Mr. Byrd for sending me his product to test and I would also like everyone to know that I received no compensation for providing my review. I simply have reported my truthful observation. For those of you that are interested, learn more about this under $50.00 range finding device at www.archeryrange.com.

SpotShy


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

SpotShy said:


> Back in the spring of 2008, Mr. Billy Bird, a.k.a WC Wade of Hernando, MS sent me one of his newly patented hunting products to review. That product was the Archer Range Rangefinder. Now that I have had the opportunity to test it, I thought I would share with everyone my personal review.
> 
> Product Description:
> The Archer Range Rangefinder is very compact in design and can easily be carried in a shirt pocket. It is made of tough plastic material, weighs mere ounces, and comes standard in OD green. The Archer Range does not require batteries and it has no electrical components. It works off of a pendulum system to determine the true horizontal distance from the hunter to the target he or she has chosen up to a distance of 50 yds and from a height of up to 33’. Seasoned archers have long known that there is a variance between actual distance and true horizontal distance to targets shot from elevated positions. This is due to the effect gravity has on a projectile while in flight. Without knowing this true horizontal distance, most shots end up impacting higher than intended. The Archer Range compensates for this variance and lets you know the true distance to shoot. This kind of information is priceless when that buck of a lifetime offers you that long awaited opportunity.
> ...


Please use www.archerrange.com

Sorry for the error in the spelling of the first url.


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*I like mine too*

I have been trying out the AR as well and have got good results so far. Last night my boy and I were scouting and he dropped it out of the stand. I cringed.... but, it is working just like it did post impact.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks spotshy!
Great review!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted to add my two cents to the great review by spotshy. I was new to bow hunting last year. After buying a bow, release, arrows, broadheads, etc... I didn't have the $$$ to buy an expensive laser rangefinder ( Not to mention my wife would have shot me with my new bow) I heard about the ArcherRange rangefinder from a friend. I was very skeptical at first ( How could it be any good if it only costs $50?), but I knew I needed something to help me determine yardage. I then thought, what the heck, I spend more than $50 on fuel driving to hunting camp, so I got one a couple of weeks before bow season started. After only a few minutes, I had the Archerrange down pat. Later that season, the ArcherRange helped me harvest my first deer with a bow, and man now I'm hooked on this bowhunting. I have gun hunted for years, but it does not compare to the upclose and personal nature of bowhunting, and the "Thwack" sound of the arrow hitting its target is something you can't get from a gun.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Remember, I am still offering free shipping to forum members! Go to the website, purchase and then send me a PM and I will refund the shipping!!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Great Reviews and Info!*

I just wanted to thank everyone for the reviews of the ArcherRange rangefinder, as well as to throw my own 2 cents in.

Billy Byrd was kind enough to send ArcheryEvolution 2 samples of the ArcherRange Rangefinder quite some time ago. We conducted some simple testing on the product and these are the results:

*Fit / Finish / Packaging*
No flaws found. 2 housing pieces fit together snugly and without gaps all the way around.

Packaging works well and detailed instruction on the use of the product are provided.

*Accuracy*
We experienced some slight variations in the read-out on the ArcherRange depending on whether you aimed the product above the target moving down or below the target moving up (i.e. aim horizontally and bring the sight down to the point of interest or aim vertically downward and bring the sight up to the point of interest). Either way, there was only a slight variation (+ 2 yards) which is well within the accuracy needed for animals in bow range.

You also have to make sure that you don't "cant" the ArcherRange when sighting in on your target. This can cause unwanted friction on the needle, preventing it from pivoting freely which in turn can cause some inaccuracies.

My partner set his stand up in a tree at 15 feet; I measured a distance from the base of the tree to exactly 20 yards and marked the distance with a stake. The ArcherRange indicated 20 yards + 1 yard for each distance sample taken.



















*Durability*
We dropped the ArcherRange 3 times from a 25 foot height without any noticeable damage to the product. The pin did move inside the housing, but it still performed accurately after the drop test was conducted.

*Weather Conditions*
The ArcherRange was subjected to the following conditions over a 3 day period:

*Day 1:* -5 to 13 degrees F	Snow
*Day 2:* 9 to 26 degrees F	Snow	
*Day 3:* 17 to 38 degrees F	Rain

The ArcherRange was left outdoors overnight and in the Rain / Snow. Each morning, functionality and accuracy of the product were checked with no changes in either area.

*Summary*
The ArcherRange performs the functions that it advertises, and does so at a very low cost. A good product at a good price.

Anthony

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbutt (Aug 31, 2008)

what if you do not climb trees to hunt ? i will be using a ground blind will it work for range ?


----------

